# a question



## Teppan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi ,i'm a beginner. Can anybody tell me the difference betwen Ninjutsu and Ninjitsu?


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 30, 2006)

Read the FAQ thread at the top of the forum. If you are not willing to take the time to read things like that, there is no reason for anyone else to take time typing out an answer to what you ask. Your question shows a lack of respect towards others. 

Welcome to martialtalk. I hope you learn a lot from your experiences here. Starting with how to use the resources already availible. There is also a thing called the search function here as well.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2006)

Basically it ( Ninjitsu )  is a spelling mistake made in the English language.
The correct spelling and pronunciation is  Ninjutsu .

The first spelling is also what many people who claim to teach the art use if they have never really studied in Japan and therefore have no idea what the name truly is


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello Teppan.

I believe it's a spelling error.  The FAQ will tell you much in advance about some things ninja and I encourage you to read it - it was enlightening to me as well! 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Teppan (Jul 30, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Read the FAQ thread at the top of the forum. If you are not willing to take the time to read things like that, there is no reason for anyone else to take time typing out an answer to what you ask. Your question shows a lack of respect towards others.
> 
> Welcome to martialtalk. I hope you learn a lot from your experiences here. Starting with how to use the resources already availible. There is also a thing called the search function here as well.


 
Sorry. I'm new at this, I'm just learning how to tie the belt,bowing,seiza,hira,ect...  Forgive my ignorance or lack of knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## Teppan (Jul 30, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hello Teppan.
> 
> I believe it's a spelling error. The FAQ will tell you much in advance about some things ninja and I encourage you to read it - it was enlightening to me as well!
> 
> Welcome to MT!


 
Thanks. I'm just starting in the martial arts. I'm just learning how to tie the belt, bowing, warm-ups, basic postures, rolls, ect... Thanks again


----------



## Teppan (Jul 30, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Basically it ( Ninjitsu ) is a spelling mistake made in the English language.
> The correct spelling and pronunciation is Ninjutsu .
> 
> The first spelling is also what many people who claim to teach the art use if they have never really studied in Japan and therefore have no idea what the name truly is


 
Thanks. I'm just starting in the martial arts. Now i know. Thanks for the lesson. Domo-arigato-gozaimas.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2006)

No problem
now foryour nxt lesson You could have 9 id you had wanted 0 thanked us allin one thread. That being said your welcome and I look forwad to seeing what other questions you have.
May i ask what system (school ) you study in (at) and please let us know off and on how your learning is going


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 30, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> Sorry. I'm new at this, I'm just learning how to tie the belt,bowing,seiza,hira,ect...  Forgive my ignorance or lack of knowledge. Thanks.



Eh, sorry about that. We get a lot of people in here sometimes that have actually told us that they don't have time to read through threads and want us to take the time to type out answers to their questions. It is easy to view newbies like yourself who just don't know with those that somehow expect us to hand answers to them on a silver platter. 

My advice is to read through a lot of the threads here. There is a lot of information in some of them and you might find answers to questions you have. You might find answers to questions you did not even know you had. 

One of the skills we strive for is how to aquire information. Skillfull use of the resources here is a tool you can use.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 30, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> Sorry. I'm new at this, I'm just learning how to tie the belt,bowing,seiza,hira,ect... Forgive my ignorance or lack of knowledge. Thanks.


 
everyone starts "someplace".  good luck in your martial endeavors!


----------



## Teppan (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi and thanks again. I have found many answers to many of my questions. And many more that i did not knew about. Very enlightening. Thanks.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 6, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> Hi ,i'm a beginner. Can anybody tell me the difference betwen Ninjutsu and Ninjitsu?


 
I know the difference between Karate and Judo.  One's a martial art, the other is what we make bagels out of.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm learning Bujinkan budo taijutsu form a student of a 5th degree instructor who is living in Argentina.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi and thanks again. I learned many answers to many of my question and many others that nevever knew about. I started this i guess like many. By Mr. Hayes books on my own since where i live ninjutsu it's very ilegall. I wrote to Mr. Hayes in 1997 and then he was sending me this newsletter called the Musubi till 1999. Before the Quest Centers there was Nine Gates Institute. As i was looking in the FAQ Mr. Hayes is now a grand master of a new martial art called to-shin-do. I'm confused...Always knew that Ashida Kim, Haha Lung and Ron Duncan were not on the right path. I'm starting on the sanchin no kata.My instructor is a 2nd degree and a student of shihan Cristian Tenryu Petroccello who is currently teaching in Argentina who's sensei is soke hatsumi. I hope i'm on the right path. We train in a small bamboo forest south of my house. He was practicing with a bo when i saw him and asked if it was ninjutsu and he said it was called bujinkan budo taijutsu. I did some research and it all came out true. So i started training with him. We are now seven students. There's this group that did not accepted me for training because i said to them that the Koga Ryu Nin-do never existed , not even the word nin-do. I hope i learn many more things here at this forum from all the great people here. Thanks again and may happiness be always present in every day of our lives.


----------



## saru1968 (Aug 6, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> i saw him and asked if it was ninjutsu and he said it was called bujinkan budo taijutsu.....
> 
> .


 

Thats a good sign.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 7, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> By Mr. Hayes books on my own since where i live ninjutsu it's very ilegall.



Huh? There is actually a country where ninjutsu is outlawed? Please, tell us where. I have never heard of this before.


----------



## SAMurai9964 (Aug 7, 2006)

Teppan

In an attempt to explain your question about Mr. Hayes being a grand master of To-Shin-Do (with out offending anyone)  To-shin-do is not all  that different from What the Bujinkan teaches.  The Both teach techniques from the 9 traditions that Takamatsu taught Hatsumi.  To-shin-do as taught through my old Quest center, had a different Kyu (colored belt) cirriculum.  Many of the techniques in To-shin-do are based on Gyokko Ryu kata, with what seems like a small infusion of Koto Ryu kata. To shin do schools have separate classes where the techniques of the origional 9 traditions are taught.  There are also differenes in dojo ediquette, class structure  and a few other things. 

I hope this briefly and objectivly sums up To-Shin-Do for you.  I'm sure that if you have any questions you can check out another forum on To-Shin-Do.  or check out the Quest Web site.  I wouldn't  sweat it too much though,  there are no To-shin-do schools outside of the USA to my knowledge.  

Besides, what is important is that you are training.  No matter what organization we are affiliated with we are learning things from the same source, Takamatsu sensei.  whether you be a Bujinkan, Genbukan, To-Shin-Do, or Jizaikan person, were are all striving for what we believe is right for us.

I'm glad to hear that you have found what you are looking for, so please work hard, and make good use of you training, judging by one of you previous postings, your training situation is much closer to the experiences our martial arts ancestors had during the feudal ages of Japan.  

Sorry, I'm kind of long winded, again I hope this helps, and study hard


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 8, 2006)

SAMurai9964 said:
			
		

> To-shin-do is not all that different from What the Bujinkan teaches. The Both teach techniques from the 9 traditions that Takamatsu taught Hatsumi.



I do not think that Toshindo teaches much from schools like Gyokushin ryu, Kumogakure ryu and Gikan ryu. I know of a few Bujinkan schools that make that claim and I point out that most people in the Bujinkan just have never been exposed to anything from them. I have seen some from each, and that makes me more experienced than most, and I would not say that I could actually _teach_ something from those schools.

Stick around in the Bujinkan and maybe you will see Hatsumi someday teach this stuff. He has shown bits and peices from time to time. Like during the year of koppojutsu. So it is true when you say that it is taught in the Bujinkan. But most people who list these schools as part of the schools they teach just do not know the first thing about them. Manaka supposably says straight out that he only teaches six of the schools because that is all that he has been shown and what he feels safe in saying he can teach. If he can't make the claim to teach the rare three, I do not see how the rest of us can.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 8, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Huh? There is actually a country where ninjutsu is outlawed? Please, tell us where. I have never heard of this before.[
> /quote]
> 
> I live in the carribean. I've lived in the U.S. virgin islands and Puerto Rico.  I check the puertorrican laws and it was stated that in an article about martial arts the arts of the ancient ninja were illegal and if used by somebody for self defence, it can not be proved in court. It says that ninjutsu's techniques are purely agresive and not intended for self defence purposes. A police officer once showed me a paper stating that if a person is cought whit a shuriken in his home he gets 6 months in jail, and if the throwing star is home made the person can get 5 more months.(I have resorted to constructing my own swords, knives, stars , spikes, sitcks, staffs,chains, even a single shot hand gun)All from home depot. So you can imagine how i felt when this cop told me that. I was just currious and scarred. I guess that the public and the martial arts comunity must know the truths about some martial arts. So when ever there's a ninja school i go to check it out. Then you see dojo names such as" The Koga Ryu NIN-DO school for ninjas" and once you go inside it's basically shotokan karate , kodokan judo and kobudo weapons combined(sai, tonfa, nunchaku) Holywood type ninjas. It's hilarious. Since there's no shuriken training they are not illegal. We are training with black karate pants, a white belt and a black t-shirt due to the heat. Only on specific flea markets can you find swords, airguns and shurikens. Not even BB guns are legal to own or so i heard. I got all this information att the Ponce P.R. Expert's shoting club. Archery is allso out of the question. You could get 2 years in jail for posesing in you home a crossbow. So if there is anybody teaching in P.R. some form of budo taijutsu please let me know just to check it. Couse the laws where very cleared to me. I heard that once you order a weapon even a hanbo The autorities are aware of it secretly. P.R. is one of the countries with the most weapon laws in the world. Strange it may sound San Juan has one of the biggest crime rates in the world. I guess that criminals are better equip than the authorities. In the U.S. there's a lot of freedom and in many parts of the world. I would like to go there some day. Thank God I can speak English. I'm also learning German.
> I wrote to shihan Richard van donk and he said to me that there are other people in the island that are practicing from his dvd's and that he hopes to meet me some day. I'm trying to contact them and also ordering some of his dvds. As i read in the FAQ they are very helpful in the learning process. I remember that a person told me a long time ago that "perhaps you are the only person in the island that is practicing authentic ninjutsu form hayes books, you are verry strange, ninjas and samurai are long gone" that was in 1996. I  didn't pay attention and just kept looking. Finally i found this guy with the rokushaku bo. I have endure for twelve years. I'm 29 now. So when ever i make a teppan shuriken i take it out side my home shop pointed at the sky and give one prayer to Daisuke nishina, to Zenjubo Sugitani, to moko no tora and another for Hatsumi sensei. Thanks. And verry interesting stuff about SKH and not been part of the bujinkan in the FAQ. I'm learning a lot from the FAQ. Thanks Don Roley. I wrote an experience of shoten no jutsu to a post started by Kisaru. Thanks again...


----------



## Teppan (Aug 10, 2006)

Well my confussion is gone. Now i understand to-shin-do a bit more. I hope the laws here change a bit. I have stop constructing tools. I have learned many leassons. :boxing: Training is hard but i love it.  My cousin said that there's another new school for ninjas, we'll check it out. Whait there's no need anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 11, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> As i read in the FAQ they are very helpful in the learning process. I remember that a person told me a long time ago that "perhaps you are the only person in the island that is practicing authentic ninjutsu form hayes books, you are verry strange, ninjas and samurai are long gone" that was in 1996. I  didn't pay attention and just kept looking. Finally i found this guy with the rokushaku bo. I have endure for twelve years. I'm 29 now. So when ever i make a teppan shuriken i take it out side my home shop pointed at the sky and give one prayer to Daisuke nishina, to Zenjubo Sugitani, to moko no tora and another for Hatsumi sensei.



Are you being serious with us or is this all a big joke?


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 11, 2006)

That's not all that weird.  I actually do the same thing with my Revenge of the Ninja VHS tape and my Storm Shadow action figure.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:
			
		

> my Storm Shadow action figure.



Is it an old skool one or that Sigma Six guy?


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Huh? There is actually a country where ninjutsu is outlawed?


 
According to Ashida Kim there is (are) 

Shuriken are outlawed in some places (such as Mass.)   They may be illegal in P.R. as well.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 11, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Is it an old skool one or that Sigma Six guy?


Oh ya....old skool all the way......  I'm sorry to have to say it but Storm Shadow kicks the crap out of the Revenge of the Ninja VHS tape every time.  Sorry Sho....  Taijutsu happens......


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 12, 2006)

That's not old school. THIS is old school!


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 12, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Is it an old skool one or that Sigma Six guy?



I thought you weren't old enough to remember the original Storm Shadow figure.....


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 12, 2006)

You want the old skool? You can't handle the old skool!!! (sorry...someone was going to say it at some point)

No old skool sidetrack is complete without a visit to Master Sho Nuff and Leroy the Kung Fu Ninja!!

http://www.kungfucinema.com/images/stills/lastdragon06.jpg

http://www.kungfucinema.com/reviews/lastdragon.htm


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't old enough to remember the original Storm Shadow figure.....



What? Your kidding right?

Dude...  I was a kid when those came out, and I was buying GiJoe comic books after school since issue#2...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:
			
		

> You want the old skool? You can't handle the old skool!!! (sorry...someone was going to say it at some point)
> 
> No old skool sidetrack is complete without a visit to Master Sho Nuff and Leroy the Kung Fu Ninja!!
> 
> ...



Haha, I got that movie on DVD from Netflix man...


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL!!!  Actually, I don't have much room to laugh.  I remember watching that movie many times when it first came out on cable.  You gotta love the whole "I can catch arrows and, therefore, I am Ninja.....even if my Master teaches Kung Fu.".    And, seriously, who DOESN'T enjoy watching Sho Nuff and Leroy engaged in a mystical energy battle?  Good times.....


----------



## Teppan (Aug 14, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Are you being serious with us or is this all a big joke?


 
Yeah I'm serious. It's true. Kinda crazy. Ha. Nin-po-ik-kan = The law of ninpo is my primary inspiration. No i'm not joking. I was that dedicated. Still am. Sho ko Sugi :ninja: Enter Franco Nero and the legend of the great white ninja in plain day light. But do not decapitate your instructors and watch out for some training partners...Just don't go to beverly hills...Never saw any snow in those movies.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 14, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:
			
		

> That's not all that weird. I actually do the same thing with my Revenge of the Ninja VHS tape and my Storm Shadow action figure.


 
 ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,that was great...:uhyeah:


----------



## Teppan (Aug 14, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> According to Ashida Kim there is (are)
> 
> Shuriken are outlawed in some places (such as Mass.) They may be illegal in P.R. as well.


Yes shurikens and other tools(claws, caltrops) are illegal here.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 14, 2006)

I mean ha,ha,ha,ha that was great.(ja is spanish for ha,ha,ha when you laugh, sorry about that). I have learned in the FAQ that no matter who it may be (SKH,Ashida kim,Ron Duncan, Bussey, Manaka, Tanemura, Haha lung, Yamashiro) teaching any form of ninpo; i can learn from all ,and their experiences. I have understood to-shin-do more than ever. And i think its one of the best martial arts out there dough i preffer traditional bujinkan ninpo taijutsu. Bowing to things and offering some form of prayer perhaps comical to the western mind it was a normal thing in old japan. Perhaps someone out there offers some prayers to swords, guns,  what ever... Come people help me on this... I have heard that some people give names to weapons. (matilda=a katana name) Is it true? Ah! Why does hatsumi sensei give names to his go-dan students? Is it a ninja tradition? A japanese tradition? Sorry for the inconveniences. Can not find this at the FAQ. I also posted another group of questions in the ninjutsu forum. Ah! Yes, We begginers like to ask so much questions at once... I hope this time i made it better if not please excuse my lack of knowledge. Thank and Domo-Arigato.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Aug 15, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> have learned in the FAQ that no matter who it may be (SKH,Ashida kim,Ron Duncan, Bussey, Manaka, Tanemura, Haha lung, Yamashiro) teaching any form of ninpo; i can learn from all ,and their experiences.


 
"Anything is possible. But just try it for a week."
- Vampire Lestat

Seriously though, all but two of those people you mentioned have quite questionable backgrounds and agendas. Those two are Manaka and Tanemura. You might want to look through this forum a bit more before you run off and start training with anyone.



			
				Teppan said:
			
		

> I have heard that some people give names to weapons. (matilda=a katana name) Is it true?


 
At least it's true in the case of me and my bo staff. That name comes from something I saw on New Years Eve several years ago - there was this severely drunk, crying Neo-Nazi screaming at the police from atop a hotel balcony that he'd lost his friend by that name in the crowd. The whole event was so hilarious to me that I gave the name of his friend to my bo staff later on.



			
				Teppan said:
			
		

> Why does hatsumi sensei give names to his go-dan students? Is it a ninja tradition? A japanese tradition?


 
He feels like it.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. I'll check them out.Thanks again for the answers and the advice. Thanks :supcool:


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 17, 2006)

Teppan,

Thank you, thank you...  I try. Being a smartass keeps me sane (or not) and helps to lighten the mood sometimes.  Nothing wrong with offering prayers and being respectful of things you depend on to preserve life. This also shows that you respect life enough to pray for peace and to only utilize a "weapon" for an honest, sincere, and dire need. As for your "naming" question, I believe that Musashi's rival, Sasaki, named his sword "Clothes Rod".

I name all of my weapons "That which I can't use worth a crap even if my life depended on it". It keeps me honest. 

Take care,

Fu Bag


----------



## Teppan (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe that Musashi's rival, Sasaki, named his sword "Clothes Rod" - Fu_Bag


Wow! Very interesting! Yes i respect life very much. Thank you. I got an interesting Question. Any body feel free to answer it. As i was looking on this Kung-fu magazine there was a monkey train to performe a jumping kick. I know that dogs were used in W.W.II to kill and also police uses them. Takamatsu O'sensei had many dogs. My question is: Can a dog be train with a tanto to kill a man? Did the ninken(shinobi dog) was a real dog train in ninpo? Did ninjutsu practitioners in ancient japan had dogs in their homes to protect them while they were not home?  Just curious. And no splinter training turtles please. I guess when i get more instructed i"ll ask questions about mushadori, onikudaki, randori an so on...Excuse my lack of training and knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 19, 2006)

Teppan,

Those are some unusual questions! I don't think you'd have to be a Ninja to have a home guard dog. Personally, I don't think that a dog would need a tanto to kill a man. Just train it to go for the nuts and the person will wish they were dead! Seriously though, dogs that are trained to use their natural weapons are more than deadly enough if they can get within range and are determined to kill.

While martial arts magazines may have eye-catching articles, they probably aren't offering the same type of Ninjutsu information that you could find online. You may even be able to find articles written in Spanish if you are diligent in your search. I would think that a good place to look for information would be to look up dojo websites that will likely be in Spanish. You should be able to find a dojo directory link in the FAQ on this section of the forum.

Good luck!


Fu Bag


----------



## Teppan (Aug 19, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:
			
		

> Teppan,
> 
> Those are some unusual questions! I don't think you'd have to be a Ninja to have a home guard dog. Personally, I don't think that a dog would need a tanto to kill a man. Just train it to go for the nuts and the person will wish they were dead! Seriously though, dogs that are trained to use their natural weapons are more than deadly enough if they can get within range and are determined to kill.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Yes magazines i guess are like that. Yes i found this book from hatsumi sensei written in spanish. I guess that am going to need someone very strong to train with my dog(puppy). See! my questions change the moods of many people here. "Expect the unexpected, you never know whats coming next, that is what makes this ninjutsu" -Hatsumi. Thanks again man!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 20, 2006)

Teppan,

You're quite welcome for the info.. Glad I could help. Just don't ask me to help you to train your dog to attack a guy's nuts - tanto, or no tanto! All will be well...... As far as changing people's moods goes, yes, I believe you're right about that.  Your post has me wondering what other surprises you'll be unveiling. No worries though, training is training.... 

Take care,

Fu Bag


----------



## Teppan (Aug 21, 2006)

There was this nidan from finland that said that even a dog could be a good uke. Would you be my dogs uke? Hahahaha just kiding. No more doggie questions. Then i would have to post in some animal styles kung-fu forum(excuse my lack of knowledge in the animal systems of kung-fu, thanks). Yes training is training. Man i been sweating and training hard. Sad thing is that after i walk all that distance to train my dog just watches me train tie to this pole. He looks in wonder like What are you doing? Feed me! Feed me? Then i thought about splinter training as he watched uruko uzaki. Weird thoughts man. And all i wanted to ask was the difference of the ninjutsu pronunciation. Strange how ideas mix. :uhyeah: Great! Hmmmm let me see what next question i might ask latter on. Thanks man and take care.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, Hmm Now that i'm talking about animals in training i was doing some research about target hitting. I found some very interesting things out there. Have anyone seen the videos from cold steel? Hmm they were target practicing with swords and knives against the ribcages of dead cows.They were cutting and stabing those. In old japan some samurai swordsmen practice on human corpses(grusome practice).I don't know about other weapon styles out there that did the same. There was this guy in the butchery punching and kicking a dead pig. Have anyone use some dead animal for target practice? And please no sick stories of animal cruelty, please. Extremly curious. Thanks...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't remember it right now, but back before I misplaced my copy of Nick Evangalistas "Encyclopedia of the Sword", I remember coming across a Japanese word for testing a new sword on a random passing by peasant.

Jeff


----------



## Teppan (Aug 25, 2006)

So it's true that samurai swords were tested on the dead?  :xtrmshock   Those swordsmen must have had some nerves to performe such tests on corpses. Are there other weapons that were used to perform this tests? (other than katanas i mean). :samurai:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 25, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> So it's true that samurai swords were tested on the dead?  :xtrmshock   Those swordsmen must have had some nerves to performe such tests on corpses. Are there other weapons that were used to perform this tests? (other than katanas i mean). :samurai:


Why would that take nerves?  Cutting a living body is much more gross than cutting up a dead body.  Cutting up a dead body is just being a butcher.

They also did it on live people.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 26, 2006)

I would think that it might be more taboo for some, than others, to use dead bodies as cutting targets. I would think that the swordsman's religious views and practices would be the determining factor. If they were practicing their butchery against fellow samurai in to-the-death duels, I see no problem with it since the cutting target would be capable of offering an honorable defense. Practicing live sword cutting against people incapable of defending themselves, however, doesn't seem very honorable to me but maybe, back then, they could justify it somehow.


----------



## Teppan (Aug 27, 2006)

Well it's true that if you have to defend against an attacker and sudenly you cut him (arm or head off) at that moment your insticts for survival cut in(no mind) and you don't realize what you done. But cutting somebody just to test how well the blade will work alive or dead to me it requires a lot of mental strenght. For example in war some capture pricioners were beheaded. Those were prety grusome pictures to me. But in war it is understandable. I guess that in ancient times there most have been some sort of ethycal code or moral code for respecting the person before they would cut him to pieces. I also heard that there was a practice of inspecting the heads that some warriors brought back from the battle field to obtain some reward. Was it that in different periods the practices changed? Or the codes of honor changed?


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 27, 2006)

To me, when someone enters the state of No Mind, this is a pretty good indicator that they believe that their survival is on the line. To be trained to the point to where someone does this as instinctually as they breathe should also allow that person to choose whether or not they should, or shouldn't, cut down a defenseless person. Now, if it were a case where the captured soldier was shamed, and beheading them allowed them to die with honor, that's one thing. 

I don't see the ability to kill without feeling as a mental strength. That type of thing can be a result of intensive training of a person to the point to where killing is just something that they do well. I see the testing of blades on defenseless people as more of a desensitization towards killing in the one doing the cutting. To me, it would take a far better trained, and much stronger person, to be able to choose not to kill than to kill without feeling. All that said, however, in war, you do what you have to do because if someone removes your ability to escape with your loved ones, and avoid killing, then they have chosen their fate.

Sucks to be them.  I'm not sure if a code of honor has changed. What may be different is how desensitized people have become while, at the same time, feeling the need to prove that they can kill, or submit, someone at any time they like. Perhaps it's that people have been re-educated in a way that isn't consistent with the original code.

It's beyond my understanding. Interesting ideas, Teppan.


Respects,

Fu Bag


----------



## Teppan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, exactly, "Desensitazion". Now it makes more sence to me. By doing something over and over again one loses the shock value, much like learning to drive. Yes, the original codes said that you may only draw your sword if your life was in danger. Now if you draw your sword it most cut somethig or you will dishonor yourself or something like that. To behead a samurai who suffered a great shame in his defeat was actually giving him back his honor. Man those were extremly different times or were they not?


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 2, 2006)

Teppan,

Those are some good points. With regards to this: "Now if you draw your sword it most cut somethig or you will dishonor yourself or something like that. ", I think that there are those who cannot help but to draw their swords and threaten people all the time. There are also those who've decided to "re-write" the code and then there are those who've been re-educated in a way that is inconsistent with the original code. 

I think that the only way to give such people back their honor isn't to behead them but, instead, to re-introduce them to the original code in a way that they can relate to. Unfortunately, there are many who see the original codes as being "outdated", "dead", or irrelevant to today's world. I think that Hatsumi-sensei is trying to re-introduce people's hearts to the original codes through Ninpo and Budo.

I wish him luck. 


Fu Bag


----------

